# Installing app. which UK app store doesn't have



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

How do I install ezmp3 player on iPad which uses UK app. Store? I couldn't seem to find that app. When searching using app. Store from UK..
Able to get it search using App store from Canada.

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I found it here https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/ezmp3-player/id449810822?mt=8


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

just want to mentioned, sometimes when looking for apps and cannot find it at the apple store, just go to the apps homepage and you should find a working link that will take you to it in the apple store.


----------

